# Well balanced



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I had Zoe over at the new doggy fittness center on Sat morn. for Yappy Hour & the owner (who shows her Great Danes) came over to me to tell me how impressed she was with Zoe's movement & how well balanced she is. I wanted to ask her exactley what that meant but she had an appt. for pool therapy for another dog just then. I guess I'm kind of like a "proud mommy" wanting to know about this since she is what I now fondly tell people who ask what kind of dog she is...a giant maltese!







She may not be in the breed standard size (she's a good 9lbs) but apparently she's balanced!!







</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A giant Maltese














I like that. I just may borrow that line myself









For me, "Well Balanced" means I haven't had enough Margaritas


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> A giant Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I did have one man there, who is proudly declaring to all within hearing distance of his fine "breeder", who is a known puppy mill in our area that is producing these designer dogs, he has a Schnorkie who is really a cutie, who seriously asked if the Giant Maltese were a new standard!









After reading the above run on sentence, I've decided that I must not be well balanced this morning! And I haven't had any margaritas yet!







</span>


----------

